# Mozaik Software Cabinet build



## bonesbr549

I'm getting ready to buy some software to design my cabinets for my next (last) house.

Looked at lots of options. Like the pricing model from mozaik and Router Bob videos. I can get the design build option for 50/month for now, and when ready to actually cut (sometime in q1 next year) upgrade to the full package 125/month to get cnc output etc.

Anybody here got any experience with this software. My post processor is mach 3.


----------



## dannelson

What design program are you currently using . V carve pro or Aspire? If so if you can draw a box you can manufacture a cabinet or several. Depending on your construction that you need base cabinets are basically 34-1/2×23-1/4. uppers very, 11-1/4 x 30, 36, 42, 48 ect . cut 1/4 dados for the backs and calculate you widths off your face frames add a few holes for adjustable shelves and you have it.


----------

